# ebay electric start



## kidastra (Jun 18, 2019)

Does anyone have any experience with these add-on electric start kits?
https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fr...A0.H0.TRS1&_nkw=gx200+electric+start&_sacat=0


for the price I might add one to my hss724ct


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

I have to ask, why? Honda's always seem to start so easily. Heck, my 13 horse Honda generator has electric start and I don't even know if it works. I never put a battery in it to find out. Personally, I think it will be counterproductive. Something you may want to check if you do go ahead with this. Is your flywheel geared for electric start? I don't know that much about Honda engines other than all them I have ever owned never needed any repair except for one carb. They may all be geared for all I know.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

was wondering why also. every Honda I have owned starts 1st , 2nd pull.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

was wondering why also. every Honda I have owned starts 1st , 2nd pull.


----------



## kidastra (Jun 18, 2019)

No reason other then to have it


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

I put a similar kit on my Honda mower. Works great. And the reason you want one is so that your wife can start it EASILY. Once I installed it, she decided she liked mowing the lawn and started doing it. Who knew?


----------



## kidastra (Jun 18, 2019)

I guess one of the main reasons is I have a Yamaha 1028 that I'm not happy with, that has an electric start, was planning on selling it and keeping the Honda HSS724, I agree the Honda starts very easy with the cord, just torn on what to do


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

tabora said:


> I put a similar kit on my Honda mower. Works great. And the reason you want one is so that your wife can start it EASILY. Once I installed it, she decided she liked mowing the lawn and started doing it. Who knew?


that's funny. also electric start option is a good selling point if you ever want to sell.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

orangputeh said:


> was wondering why also. every Honda I have owned starts 1st , 2nd pull.


Are all Honda flywheels geared for a starter?


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

micah68kj said:


> Are all Honda flywheels geared for a starter?


i don't think so. i read something about this last year and may be wrong but i don't think they are. they have a kit on ebay that includes a flywheel.

no sure.

personally , i would never do a conversion. for $200 more you can buy the HSS Honda with the electric start in the first place.


----------



## kidastra (Jun 18, 2019)

I didn't have the option when buying it as this was the last in stock.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

micah68kj said:


> Are all Honda flywheels geared for a starter?


No. You need to check yours and get a kit that includes the flywheel if necessary.


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

You would have to change the flywheel to the geared flywheel and knock out the plug in the engine block to install the electric starter.
It would also be harder to start with the electric start kit because you would have to get out the electric extension cord and plug it in, or make sure the battery is charged up if it is a battery start kit.
It is so much easier to pull the handle with one or two fingers a half to full pull and start it up without the electric start.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

tabora said:


> I put a similar kit on my Honda mower. Works great. And the reason you want one is so that your wife can start it EASILY. Once I installed it, she decided she liked mowing the lawn and started doing it. Who knew?


Hmm.. My sweet Bonny doesn't know anything about our OPE. Furthermore, she doesn't care to learn. I offered to teach her how to operate the Toro zero turn just the other day and she politely declined the offer. It's fine, though. She goes above and beyond helping me with whatever needs done and she takes good care of me so I don't push her to do the outdoor work.


----------



## kidastra (Jun 18, 2019)

ST1100A said:


> You would have to change the flywheel to the geared flywheel and knock out the plug in the engine block to install the electric starter.
> It would also be harder to start with the electric start kit because you would have to get out the electric extension cord and plug it in, or make sure the battery is charged up if it is a battery start kit.
> It is so much easier to pull the handle with one or two fingers a half to full pull and start it up without the electric start.


kit comes with the flywheel, and the charge wire to be able to add a battery


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

micah68kj said:


> Hmm.. My sweet Bonny doesn't know anything about our OPE. Furthermore, she doesn't care to learn. I offered to teach her how to operate the Toro zero turn just the other day and she politely declined the offer. It's fine, though. She goes above and beyond helping me with whatever needs done and she takes good care of me so I don't push her to do the outdoor work.


My wife thinks using our Toro Timecutter 14-38Z zero turn is WAY too much fun to let me use it... It's her go-cart!


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

tabora said:


> My wife thinks using our Toro Timecutter 14-38Z zero turn is WAY too much fun to let me use it... It's her go-cart!


Tabora, You are LUCKY!!!, besides, you need a break anyway. Winter time will be here again before we know it.


----------



## stevedore (Nov 22, 2018)

To the naysayers, I'd just suggest that if you're older & have arthritic joints, including your shoulders, the electric start is a blessing!

I bought a new Honda snowblower last year (HSS1332) & made sure to get the electric start version, and the same with a new Mackissic Mighty Mac chipper/shredder. Years ago I would have laughed at the "wastefulness" of spending $$ on an electric start for such things, but not so much anymore.


----------



## mfrit028 (Nov 27, 2018)

I agree if you have a bad back and arthritis, it is not fun to pull start anymore.


----------



## SayItAintSnow (Dec 15, 2017)

stevedore said:


> To the naysayers, I'd just suggest that if you're older & have arthritic joints, including your shoulders, the electric start is a blessing!


Steve' & Mfrit':

I hear ya' gentlemen....:wink2:

It's amazing (and somewhat cruel) as to how simple things that you could do without thinking, 30 years ago, require more careful preparation. 

The act of pull starting a big engine for example:

It's not necessarily that we get to the point where we lack the physical strength. It's the _*application*_ of the physical strength on our aging joints and muscles that's the concern. It's that "snapping action" that gets ya'. Don't know about you, but my muscles and joints don't _"snap"_ quite so easily as they once did! :devil:

*Each time my advancing years forces me to confront another adjustment or limitation, I laugh it off though, when I think of the sage words of the great actress Bette Davis* :smile_big::










.
.


----------



## Toats MaGoats (Feb 19, 2019)

kidastra said:


> I didn't have the option when buying it as this was the last in stock.


I'm in the same boat as you. I'd only want one just to say mine did and sure I'd use it from time to time, I Guess...
So did you ever buy a kit from eBay with the geared flywheel me install it? My HS55 K2 does not have a geared flywheel wovid need to buy the same kit but I didn't end up doing it for one reason or another... I forget now, but perhaps it would be fun to do.


Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## SilentHatch (Aug 23, 2019)

kidastra said:


> ST1100A said:
> 
> 
> > You would have to change the flywheel to the geared flywheel and knock out the plug in the engine block to install the electric starter.
> ...


Do you have a link to the kit? Please?

I think my HS828 has the wire for light, but I want to add electric start in case the wife needs to snowblow.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

SilentHatch said:


> Do you have a link to the kit? Please?
> 
> I think my HS828 has the wire for light, but I want to add electric start in case the wife needs to snowblow.


link was on page 1 https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fr...A0.H0.TRS1&_nkw=gx200+electric+start&_sacat=0

I never put one on a honda but put a flywheel kit on a LCT that had a damaged flywheel and it was pretty strait forward and the kit had a Stator included so I added power for a light to it also.


----------

